
In-memory C# compilation and .dll generation using Roslyn - chandanrai
http://josephwoodward.co.uk/2016/12/in-memory-c-sharp-compilation-using-roslyn
======
youdontknowtho
That's really slick. I wonder if F# does something similar with it's type
accelerators? Always thought that C#/VB could benefit from something like that
in the tooling.

